# ms880 last night



## josh1981 (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone see that 880 past night with 60 inch bar? Wow! It ate through those trees like nothing. I really want one now. 

Oh yea what's max rpm on it? Lookedike it was maybe 9? More torque than power?


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah! I thought that was the best part of the whole show last night.


----------



## nozzlehead (Apr 21, 2009)

Me too; my wife even said they brought out the big boy. LOL


----------



## Farmall Guy (Apr 21, 2009)

Definatly the best part of the whole show to date, the only other segment that comes close was the tech segment with levi from last week. 

Speeking from personal experiance the 880 is more about torque than speed. In small stuff a 660 will out cut it but when it comes to big wood and long bars they really shine.


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, I wish I had a 60" bar for my 125.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 21, 2009)

Farmall Guy said:


> Definatly the best part of the whole show to date, the only other segment that comes close was the tech segment with levi from last week.
> 
> Speeking from personal experiance the 880 is more about torque than speed. In small stuff a 660 will out cut it but when it comes to big wood and long bars they really shine.



:agree2:tom trees


----------



## Kunes (Apr 21, 2009)

what show are we tlaking about here Ax Men?

the last episode?


----------



## Kunes (Apr 21, 2009)

Just Kidding.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## sefh3 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thought would be great to have a bar that big.


----------



## xxl (Apr 21, 2009)

finaily we see one a 880


----------



## deeker (Apr 21, 2009)

I saw that on Axmen lastnight....and cheered!!!! Sorta, kind of nice to see one in use on the show. One of the best parts last night.

I have a 088, and use it more often than I really need to. But it does a nice and fast job on the big ones, or old dry ones. It works the hell out of me, but does save a lot of time.

When people see it come out, and make the comments.....I tell them I just carve humingbirds with it. At least the detail work.

Kevin


----------



## stihlms460 (Apr 21, 2009)

what model saws do they usually use, 440, or 460, or 372? soething like that?


----------



## josh1981 (Apr 21, 2009)

think they had a 660 on there?

nice to know about 880. Where can I buy one for a non high price?


----------



## Cope (Apr 21, 2009)

I've seen 372s, a 2171, and a few Stihls.


----------



## deeker (Apr 21, 2009)

I want to get a 660.......what do you guys use most of the time???

My main workhorse is a 038AV magnum....would not trade it....and will be hard to replace it.


----------



## josh1981 (Apr 21, 2009)

stihl 180 and 290 here hehe.

I want to get 441, 460, 660, 880 now. well probly not all but one or two of em


----------



## John D (Apr 21, 2009)

That was good! That fir was huge,the 60" bar wasnt even going all the way thru it! I enjoyed watching them use the big Stihl.My knees got weak just watching them cut that thing.I dont have what it takes to do that job,I'd never take down a tree that big without getting a lot more experience first.

The "new" saw Dustin got,was it a 372xp or bigger?


----------



## josh1981 (Apr 22, 2009)

John D said:


> That was good! That fir was huge,the 60" bar wasnt even going all the way thru it! I enjoyed watching them use the big Stihl.My knees got weak just watching them cut that thing.I dont have what it takes to do that job,I'd never take down a tree that big without getting a lot more experience first.
> 
> The "new" saw Dustin got,was it a 372xp or bigger?



yea when i got my ms290 first time cutting down tree my whiole body was shaking, just the power of the saw alone. I was fine after that.

i would definately be shaking using anything bigger (441, 460, 660, 880)


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 22, 2009)

John D said:


> The "new" saw Dustin got,was it a 372xp or bigger?



I don't know, but I think that he said he modified it himself.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 22, 2009)

60'' bar flex anyone?


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Apr 22, 2009)

One of the better episodes because of the 880!.


----------



## AR200 (Apr 22, 2009)

Did yall hear how much faster the Husky that Dwayne was running comparred to the 880? The narrator said that that tree was bigger than the one Levi cut. Anyone know what saw that was? I know it had a big bar on it but I don't think it was 60". What's with Dwayne letting his boy possibly get hurt? He should have instructed him the right way to do that. He should have cut the old stump out of the way and bore cut it IMHO.


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 22, 2009)

AR200 said:


> Did yall hear how much faster the Husky that Dwayne was running comparred to the 880? The narrator said that that tree was bigger than the one Levi cut. Anyone know what saw that was? I know it had a big bar on it but I don't think it was 60". What's with Dwayne letting his boy possibly get hurt? He should have instructed him the right way to do that. He should have cut the old stump out of the way and bore cut it IMHO.



Yeah. I don't think that it would be a good idea, in this case, to let the boy learn the hard way.


----------



## AR200 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea not to mention it was his job that day to teach him how to fell trees. Not take one on the chin and a that'l learn ya next time if there is a next time.


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 23, 2009)

John D said:


> The "new" saw Dustin got,was it a 372xp or bigger?



It's a 372XP something. I can't tell if its an XPG or an XPW. Sounds ported to me though. Not bad saws either. My ported XPW just rips through the wood.


----------



## John D (Apr 23, 2009)

I figured it was a ported 372xp of some sort.it seemed to rev out real nice and high.


----------

